# Hindi: chhed-chaad karna



## Machlii5

Please can anyone give the meaning of the expression “chhed-chaad karna"?
Occuring about twenty times it plays a pivotal role in a kind of satirical “letter to the editor“ in transliterated Hindi which I found three years ago. By now I've learned enough Hindi to understand most of the text, but I couldn't find “chhed-chaad“ in any dictionary. As the text also revels in “bindaas“ and “apun“ I thought it might be mumbaiya speak.
Here is a sample sentence from the text and my attempt at understanding 
- please help me with the missing expression and anything else that's amiss -

idhar akkha india mein log ek-doosre se chhed-chhad kar rahela hai.
arrogant people here in India keep ........ each other

Thank you very much!


----------



## panjabigator

I think it can mean harass or bother.  <chheṛ chhāṛ> doesn't sound very Bombaiya to me, but the rest of the sentence does.  <akkha> I believe comes from Gujarati and means "entire."  And Bombaiya Hindi does seem to add -la as a suffix.  Wait for a more learned forero's response.


----------



## tamah

idhar akkha india mein log ek-doosre se chhed-chhad kar rahela hai.
Here in entire India people are (harassing / messing up with) each other. 

Ched chad is not a typical mumbaiya word. 
Most commonly I guess 'ched chad' = 'eve teasing'. 
Lets wait for the input of other friends too.


----------



## Faylasoof

I assume that _chhed-chaad_ of Mumbay = _chheR chaaR_ of Hindi-Urdu! Therefore,_ chheRnaa _چھیڑنا छेड़ना(and _chheR chhaaR karnaa_ چھیڑ چھاڑ كرنا) are not Mumbay specific! We use them in both Hindi and Urdu.

چھیڑنا छेड़ना = to trouble, annoy, tease, torment, worry, irritate; meddle; molest,; touch, lay the hand on; provoke, stir up, incite; to strike the chords, to begin playing. 

We also use these synonyms in Urdu  بھڑكانا _bhaRkaanaa_, تنگ كرنا  _tang karnaa_ for چھیڑنا

چھیڑنا in Urdu forms many compounds apart from چھیڑ چھاڑ كرنا  , e.g. بحث چھیڑنا , جنگ چھیڑنا, غزل چھیڑنا  etc. 


Here is _Safi Lakhnawi_ (صفی لکھنوی) with his _ghazal cheRnaa_ (غزل چھیڑنا):

غزل اس نے چھیڑی مجھے ساز دینا
ذرا عمر رفتہ كو  آواز دینا
  (صفی لکھنوی


----------



## linguist786

The sentence in post #1 sounds like a mix of Gujarati and Hindi - do we really say "kar rahela hai" in Hindi? In Gujarati, we say "kari rahela chhe" (= is doing). And "akkha" is Gujarati for "whole/entire" like panjabigator said.

We use "chher chhaar" in Gujarati too, it means to fidget or to keep touching things.
For example, when I was younger and we go into a shop with fragile items, my mum would say to me "ayy chher chhaar naa karto!"


----------



## panjabigator

linguist786 said:


> The sentence in post #1 sounds like a mix of Gujarati and Hindi - do we really say "kar rahela hai" in Hindi? In Gujarati, we say "kari rahela chhe" (= is doing). And "akkha" is Gujarati for "whole/entire" like panjabigator said.
> 
> We use "chher chhaar" in Gujarati too, it means to fidget or to keep touching things.
> For example, when I was younger and we go into a shop with fragile items, my mum would say to me "ayy chher chhaar naa karto!"



I am not all that familiar with Bombay speech, but here is what I know:
It's common in _Tapori_ speech to add "la" as a suffix to words.  Can someone comment more on this?


----------



## linguist786

Well I can tell you that in my "version" of Gujarati (the Bharuchi gomarya bhaashaa), we tend to end '-la- to a lot of things. It doesn't really have a meaning, but Surtis mock us sometimes saying that Bharuchi Gujji is really horrible and rough.

We say things like "ayy aaw ni la!" (come here!)


----------



## panjabigator

linguist786 said:


> Well I can tell you that in my "version" of Gujarati (the Bharuchi gomarya bhaashaa), we tend to end '-la- to a lot of things. It doesn't really have a meaning, but Surtis mock us sometimes saying that Bharuchi Gujji is really horrible and rough.
> 
> We say things like "ayy aaw ni la!" (come here!)



Is Bharuchi Gujarati similar to _Davat ni zaban_?


----------



## omlick

Machlii5 said:


> Please can anyone give the meaning of the expression “chhed-chaad karna"?
> Occuring about twenty times it plays a pivotal role in a kind of satirical “letter to the editor“ in transliterated Hindi which I found three years ago. By now I've learned enough Hindi to understand most of the text, but I couldn't find “chhed-chaad“ in any dictionary. As the text also revels in “bindaas“ and “apun“ I thought it might be mumbaiya speak.
> Here is a sample sentence from the text and my attempt at understanding
> - please help me with the missing expression and anything else that's amiss -
> 
> idhar akkha india mein log ek-doosre se chhed-chhad kar rahela hai.
> arrogant people here in India keep ........ each other
> 
> Thank you very much!


 
It is used for sexual molestation as well, as a 9 year old girl was amost molested by two Air India employees at the airport in Kolkata. I saw that when I googled the phrase, it was one of the first hits I got:
कोलकाता एयरपोर्ट पर एयर इंडिया के कर्मचारियों ने एक नौ साल की बच्ची के साथ छेड़छाड़ करने की कोशिश की।


----------



## Faylasoof

Well, the meaning of _chheR chhaaR karnaa _is broader than what you suggest. In fact, _molestation _might be too strong a word for most acts of _chheR chhaaR_! As I mention above, it also means  بھڑكانا _bhaRkaanaa_, تنگ كرنا  _tang karnaa_ etc., etc.

Besides, arrogance and molestation are not really the preserve of us South Asians!


----------



## omlick

Faylasoof said:


> Well, the meaning of _chheR chhaaR karnaa _is broader than what you suggest. In fact, _molestation _might be too strong a word for most acts of _chheR chhaaR_! As I mention above, it also means بھڑكانا _bhaRkaanaa_, تنگ كرنا _tang karnaa_ etc., etc.
> 
> Besides, arrogance and molestation are not really the preserve of us South Asians!


 
Anyway, that example was from a newspaper article, so I guess the meaning is gleaned by the context of course.


----------



## Faylasoof

Yes, of course! Context is everything! 

But I'd still say the way we use it is in a much broader sense!


----------



## Machlii5

Thanks for all the valuable input on chhed-chaad and the clarification of akkha!


----------



## Machlii5

Faylasoof said:


> Yes, of course! Context is everything!
> But I'd still say the way we use it is in a much broader sense!


As to the broader sense - maybe it will help if I put in some sentences (from the original text) where ched-chaad is used in reference to a wide range of persons (even nations) and a wide range of situations. The sense of sexual harassment won't fit in these examples. Or is the expression used in a metaphorical manner? Is there a common denominator to be found in these examples of chhed-chaad karna? 
As I'm not requesting a translation of these sentences, I hope I'm not transgressing the rules of posting!

yeh MP log samvidhan ke saath chhed-chhad kar rahele hain. 
Neta log reservation ke naam par public se chhed-chaad kar rahela hai.  
Vakil log kaanoon se chhed-chhad kar rahela hai.
Gawah log bayan ke saath chhed-chaad kar rahela hai.
 Public bijli ka meter se chhed-chhad kar raheli hai.
Office mein babu log file se chhed-chhad karte-karte pasina-pasina hua jaa rahela hai
Gaon ki panchayat ka pradhan gaon ke vikas ke bajat se chhed-chhad ka jugad bana rahela hai. 
School-college mein Master ji padhane ki jagah apni student ko chhed kar time-pass kar rahela hai.
Apna cricketer log match ke saath nahi toh.. ball se hi chhed-chhad karne mein mast hai. 
Garib kisan apni zindagi se chhed-chhad kar rahela hai.
Woh garibon se-ich chhed-chhad mein busy hai. 
Mantri log apne department mein naukri ki list se chhed-chhad mein busy hai
Pakistan, India se…..America, Iraq se…..Israel, Philistine se…..chhed-chhad karta rehta hai. 
 Terrorist log…..bomb phod kar apun log se chhed-chhad kar leta hai.
Garib log jeene ke vaaste bhook ke saath chhed-chhad karta rehta hai.  
Tum log ke emotions ke saath chhed-chaad karne ka.


----------



## Sheikh_14

It also means to tinker with and tweak something. So most certainly for the most part used in a lighter sense.


----------

